# OT: How do I get the same Craigslist ad to post daily?



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I am selling something on my local Craigslist for the very first time. How do I make it so the ad appears every day? I've searched the help guide on Craigslist, but to no avail.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

You can't ....unless you repost the same ad every day, but then it's actually a 'different' ad for the same product. You can renew your placed ads, but you can only do it every few days.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

When you get that email from Craigslist, you can click a button that automtically renews your ad. But you can only renew it every few days.

Speaking of Craigslist, I have a wheelset on Craigslist that's been listed for almost two months. I listed it the Reno Craigslist because that's where I go to school, and I haven't renewed it in a month because I'm back at home (SF Bay Area) for winter break. Today I got an email from some guy asking if it was still available. I'm kinda surprised that he wanted a wheelset bad enough to look through a month's worth of Wallyworld discount specials to find some real bike stuff.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Another thing to mention is that if you create a new ad for the same item to have it listed everyday that's a good way to get the ad flagged.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

You don't need to renew it everyday to make it more "visible". As Kona said it's a good way to get flagged. The advice I have for you is to post up good pictures, good descriptions, and have a title that includes the important key words.

Most of all, just be patient. I've post up ads and get a bunch of flakers the first few days, and I don't hear anything for a while, and suddenly I get people emailing 3 weeks later. You'll get a lot of flakers who asks, "is it still for sale?" Don't waste your time with a lengthy response, just type back "Yes" because you probably won't hear back from most of them. That's CL for you.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Dirt Farmer,

Big pictures, a good description, and a competitive price. That's all you need. I upload my pics to Flickr (for free) and then hyperlink to them, so that the large pics display on my craigslist ad. The freebies that craigslist gives you are really small and not worth it, IMO.

How to hyperlink pics in a craigslist ad:

1. Upload pics to Flickr or another hosting site.
2. Navigate to correct picture. I usually select the "Medium" size on Flickr.
3. Right click, select "View Image." The pic should be displayed on the screen by itself.
4. Copy the web address of the image.
5. Within the body of your craigslist posting, type img src = "XXX" where XXX is the web address of the image. Surround everything with < > symbols. More info here in "Can I add a picture": craigslist | about > help > faq

6. Done! Upload as many pics as you want. The more the better.

Final advice - don't list your email address or phone number in the post itself. It may end up being cached somewhere and people will have free access to contact you whenever they want.


----------

